# Henry's Fork



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I decided to try to locate some Ptarmigan and maybe catch a few fish. We tried but the weather had other plans. Here are some of the picture I took while we were up there.


































































































We arrive late on Friday and hiked in 8 miles and spent the night in a beautiful meadow. 









We even brought the pack mule!









Dollar lake had quite a few visitors and we probably passed 30 hikers on the way in, there was no sign of fish, with all the activity the fish were shy. Not even a nibble on flies or spinners.









Henry's fork lake is beautiful but the wind was picking up and soon after the hail started.









It was sunny up until 2 P.M. and then everything changed.









We cut the trip short when we had a lightening strike a couple hundred yards from us. We long hauled back to the truck. It is simply breath taking up there!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous area. Glad you could get out with your boy and enjoy the roof of Utah together. 

I did that same trip with the Scouts when I was 14, but we stayed a few days and did King's Peak too. The first trout I ever actually caught was from Dollar Lake on that trip.

Thanks for all the pics. It's nice to see it again.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I love that area! It's actually surprising that the fish weren't teaming at that lake. Oh well the secnery is worth it alone. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures, love that dog.


----------

